# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مریضی روحی روانی چقدر بر درس خواندن اثر دارد؟ (حتماً نگاه کنید)

## pezeshkitehran

امروز پیش یه مشاوری بودم بهمراه ۷ رفیق! 
یکی از دوستام واقعا نابغه که هیچی فوق نابغه است 
یه چیز جالبی گفت!! 
گفت من ساعت مطالعه کافی دارم منابع خوب دارم پشتیبانی خانواده که همرامه اما یه چیزو کم دارم 
گفت احساس افسردگی میکنم و دیگه از درس زده شدم 
اونم بخاطر یه حرکت واقعا غیر انسانی و حیوانی! 
خود ارضایی!!! 
آیا دوستان واقعا حیف نیست استعدادامونو یه آمریکایی یا یه اسراییلی با ساختن یه فیلم از بین ببره که فقط استعدادها رو نابود کنه که واقعا به نظرم موفقم عمل کرده!! 

خلاصه در این تایپیک کسانی که این تجربه رو داشتند اما گذاشتند کنار و موفق هم شدن یا دارن راه موفقیت رو طی میکنند... تجربیاتشون رو بنویسن که دیگرا هم استفاده کنند 

دوستان اگه احساس میکنید تایپیک مسخره ای است معذرت میخوام

----------


## waffen ss

اونا هم برای ساختن این فیلم زحمت میکشن خو :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23): 

ولی خالی از شوخی ترکش خیلی سخته. توی مدرسه ماا 100 درصد رواج داره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeisteR

همش امریکا و اسرائیل نیستا  :Yahoo (4): 

من ب دوستتون 4 جلسه فایل مشاوره  دکتر افشار رو پیشنهاد میکنم حرفای جالبی زده
تو همون صفحه اول سایتش هست

----------


## amir_12345

بابا این فیلما رو همون امریکا و اسرائیلشم میبینن چون تو سایتای جهانی  و امریکام ک ازادن ببینن ولی نمیدونم چرا اینقدر رو کشورایی مثل ایران و ترکیه تاثیر بد گذاشته و الان یه مشکل بزرگ شده جوان ها هم باید خودشونو کنترل کنن در ضمن اینکار حیوانی نیست حیوان ها اکثرن این عمل رو انجام  نمیدن

----------


## mahdi7798

به قول اقای افشار با خودارضایی یه روز کاملت میسوزه.
اما اشتباه می کنه....کل ایندت نابود میشه و تموم...

----------


## E.M10

حیوانی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
کدام حیوان زبان بسته ای خودارضایی کرده، بگو ما هم روشن شیم.
اتفاقا انسانیه نه حیوانی.
البته از نظر روانشناسی کل مخلوقات خودارضایی  می کنن.

----------


## hamidshams

فقط پسرا درگیرن عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

*موضوع جالبیه چون خیلیا درگیرن و باتوجه به شرایط مضخرف کشورمون کسی در پی حل و یا ترکش نیس .
جالب تر و متاسفاته اینکه هم دخترا و هم پسرا درگیرن.....*

----------


## halsey

> فقط پسرا درگیرن عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟


 به میزان برابر بین هردو جنس شایعه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## halsey

> *موضوع جالبیه چون خیلیا درگیرن و باتوجه به شرایط مضخرف کشورمون کسی در پی حل و یا ترکش نیس .
> جالب تر و متاسفاته اینکه هم دخترا و هم پسرا درگیرن.....*


واقعا بنظرم اگر گوشی نباشه خود ارضاییم نی،چون فکر کنم همش تو گوشیاس این تصاویرو فیلما، پس برا ترکش باید قشنگ ی گوشی ساده بگیری، چون تا وقتی روی یه لبه هستی که میلغزه احتمال سقوط زیادهمگه اینکه طرف خیلی زاهد و عابد باشه مقابله کنه،

----------


## hamidshams

عجب رسمیه رسم زمونه !!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam998


واقعا بنظرم اگر گوشی نباشه خود ارضاییم نی،چون فکر کنم همش تو گوشیاس این تصاویرو فیلما، پس برا ترکش باید قشنگ ی گوشی ساده بگیری، چون تا وقتی روی یه لبه هستی که میلغزه احتمال سقوط زیادهمگه اینکه طرف خیلی زاهد و عابد باشه مقابله کنه،


بله درسته ابجی امکانات و وسایل تحریک کننده به شدت تاثیر گذاره.
افشار میگفت وسایل تحریک کننده از خودتون دور کنید واقعن هم درست میگ.
خلاصه از مواد مخدر چیزی کم نداره ترک کردنش بسیار سخته.*

----------


## somi

بنظر منک دخترا کمتر درگیر این چیزان :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*هر عملي عكس العملي دارد در خلاف جهت آن!
خيلي ربط داره
ما ها مثل يه فنريم!
ما رو فشرده كردن
هعي فشرده كردن
اونقدر محدودمون كردن كه يهو عكس العمل نشون داديم
پرتاب شديم!
به جاي اين كه مسائل جنسي و رابطه دختر و پسر و همه مسائل مربوط به اون رو از پدر و مادرمون يا حداقل از برادر و يا خواهرمون بشنويم
از دوستامون ياد گرفتيم اونم نه با روش اصولي
همه چي هم با يه سوال پيش مياد
"ما چگونه به دنيا اومديم؟!"
دوستمون قشنگ مو به مو توضيح ميده!
اولش باورمون نميشه
اين كار رو تقبيح مي كنيم
مگه ميشه!؟
بعد كم كم توجيه ميشيم
بعد  اينكه توجيه شديم
غريزه جنسيمون گل مي كنه
گند ميزنه به نوجواني و جواني مون!
در حالي كه هم دختر و پسراي سن و سال ما در كشور هاي اروپايي با همديگه جمع ميشن و ميگن و ميخندن و گريه مي كنن و ....بدون هيچ گونه منظور ديگه اي
ما هم وقتي يه جنس مخالف رو ميبينيم بهش آبجي/داداش ميگيم در حالي با عرض معذرت تو كفِشيم!
ادامه دارد...*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi


بنظر منک دخترا کمتر درگیر این چیزان


بله خوب دخترا به دلایل مشخص کم تر درگیرن.
پسرا بیشتر درگیرشن.به خصوص تو سن ۱۷ تا ۲۲اینا.*

----------


## _Sorena_

*من ک نمی دونم راجع به چی دارید حرف می زنید*

----------


## amir_12345

> *هر عملي عكس العملي دارد در خلاف جهت آن!
> خيلي ربط داره
> ما ها مثل يه فنريم!
> ما رو فشرده كردن
> هعي فشرده كردن
> اونقدر محدودمون كردن كه يهو عكس العمل نشون داديم
> پرتاب شديم!
> به جاي اين كه مسائل جنسي و رابطه دختر و پسر و همه مسائل مربوط به اون رو از پدر و مادرمون يا حداقل از برادر و يا خواهرمون بشنويم
> از دوستامون ياد گرفتيم اونم نه با روش اصولي
> ...


بهترین جواب

----------


## MeysAM1999

*
تفريح ما

تفريح اونا*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط lonelyboy


من ک نمی دونم راجع به چی دارید حرف می زنید


منم نمیدونم اینا چی میگن؟







(تو ذاتت)*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh2net




منم نمیدونم اینا چی میگن؟







(تو ذاتت)


والا به خدا*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MeysAM1999


هر عملي عكس العملي دارد در خلاف جهت آن!
خيلي ربط داره
ما ها مثل يه فنريم!
ما رو فشرده كردن
هعي فشرده كردن
اونقدر محدودمون كردن كه يهو عكس العمل نشون داديم
پرتاب شديم!
به جاي اين كه مسائل جنسي و رابطه دختر و پسر و همه مسائل مربوط به اون رو از پدر و مادرمون يا حداقل از برادر و يا خواهرمون بشنويم
از دوستامون ياد گرفتيم اونم نه با روش اصولي
همه چي هم با يه سوال پيش مياد
"ما چگونه به دنيا اومديم؟!"
دوستمون قشنگ مو به مو توضيح ميده!
اولش باورمون نميشه
اين كار رو تقبيح مي كنيم
مگه ميشه!؟
بعد كم كم توجيه ميشيم
بعد  اينكه توجيه شديم
غريزه جنسيمون گل مي كنه
گند ميزنه به نوجواني و جواني مون!
در حالي كه هم دختر و پسراي سن و سال ما در كشور هاي اروپايي با همديگه جمع ميشن و ميگن و ميخندن و گريه مي كنن و ....بدون هيچ گونه منظور ديگه اي
ما هم وقتي يه جنس مخالف رو ميبينيم بهش آبجي/داداش ميگيم در حالي با عرض معذرت تو كفِشيم!
ادامه دارد...


بهترین جواب و بهترین نظری بود که تابحال تو اینجور تاپیکا خوندم...احسنت میثم جان*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM




بهترین جواب و بهترین نظری بود که تابحال تو اینجور تاپیکا خوندم...احسنت میثم جان


مثلا من الان تو کفه تو ام ممد جون*

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamid_MhD




مثلا من الان تو کفه تو ام ممد جون


تو رو چشای ما جا داری خخخ*

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM




تو رو چشای ما جا داری خخخ


من نوکرتم داداشی جونم .تو قلب منی
#قج_نزنیم*

----------


## magicboy

تنها کمکی که تو این تاپیک ازم بر میاد اینه که :
تحریم شکن پرسرعت خواستین پ.ب پلیز

ضمنا ! مریض با کی بودی؟!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یه جمع بندی کنید که ببندیم  :Yahoo (21):  @8mit8

----------


## Aries

> یه جمع بندی کنید که ببندیم  @8mit8


جمع بندی:مصرف بی رویه کار خیلی بدیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

داداش شما اگه میشه در مورد چیزی که در موردش اطلاعات کافی نداری نظر نده . در ضمن در محیط دانشگاهی جمله " منبع این حرفت ویکیپدیاست ؟ " فهش محسوب میشه . جدی میگم ! میتونید بپرسید .


با مورد چهارمتون هم به شدت مخالفم . اولا شما نمیتونی برای احکام شرعی دلیل بیاری و بگی چون در این مورد اون دلیل مستقل از حکمه پس نیازی به انجام حکم نیست و وجوب دلیل کافیه ! مثلا نمیتونی بگی دلیل نماز یاد خداست پس من همیشه یاد خدا هستم و نماز نمیخونم !

ثانیا برای نیاز جنسی سه راه هست . 1-رفع نیاز از راه غیر عرف و حرام 2-ازدواج 3- سرکوب
1 که تکلیفش معلومه و در هر صورت رده . چه فردی باشه چه با شریک ... ولی امکان مورد دوم توی همین جامعه ما هم هست و شما حتی اگه شرایط ازدواج دائم رو نداری میتونی موقت ازدواج کنی و ... موردش هم فراوون هست ...  هیچ اشکالی هم نداره و به هیچکس هم مربوط نیست .

مورد سوم هم بده ولی از اولی بدتر نیست...

----------


## - Amir -

*دوستان این وبسایت و روشش تا حالا خیلیا نجات داده 
مرکز نزدیکی به خدا

خیلی بن بست بوده و داره بیشتر میشه تو جامعه و کاریم نمیشه کرد .. نه کمپینی ، نه آموزش صحیحی نه غیره وغیره . 
و بحث کردن هیچ چیزیو عوض نمیکنه 
و بقول آقا محمد بزنیم فاز جمع بندی و بستن  
*

----------


## Ali__S

سلام....به نظر من که استارتر این بحث رو راه انداخت تا جامعه کنکوری همیشه حاضر در بحث های غیر درسی چند ساعتی را سرکار باشن خودشم رفت درسشو بخونه......الان مثلا ما بگیم نکن اینکارو نمیکنن؟کسایی که انجامش میدن بیشتر از همه از مضراتش خبر دارن...جمع کنید لطفا

----------


## Petrichor

> داداش شما اگه میشه در مورد چیزی که در موردش اطلاعات کافی نداری نظر نده . در ضمن در محیط دانشگاهی جمله " منبع این حرفت ویکیپدیاست ؟ " فهش محسوب میشه . جدی میگم ! میتونید بپرسید .
> 
> 
> با مورد چهارمتون هم به شدت مخالفم . اولا شما نمیتونی برای احکام شرعی دلیل بیاری و بگی چون در این مورد اون دلیل مستقل از حکمه پس نیازی به انجام حکم نیست و وجوب دلیل کافیه ! مثلا نمیتونی بگی دلیل نماز یاد خداست پس من همیشه یاد خدا هستم و نماز نمیخونم !
> 
> ثانیا برای نیاز جنسی سه راه هست . 1-رفع نیاز از راه غیر عرف و حرام 2-ازدواج 3- سرکوب
> 1 که تکلیفش معلومه و در هر صورت رده . چه فردی باشه چه با شریک ... ولی امکان مورد دوم توی همین جامعه ما هم هست و شما حتی اگه شرایط ازدواج دائم رو نداری میتونی موقت ازدواج کنی و ... موردش هم فراوون هست ...  هیچ اشکالی هم نداره و به هیچکس هم مربوط نیست .
> 
> مورد سوم هم بده ولی از اولی بدتر نیست...


*
جدی ولی موافقم . تو برو ازدواج موقت کن ثبتشم نکن تو شناسنامه غیر قانونی .
خدایی بهتر از وضعیت الانه خدام مشکلی نداره خودتم راحتی*

----------


## Aries

> *دوستان این وبسایت و روشش تا حالا خیلیا نجات داده 
> مرکز نزدیکی به خدا
> 
> خیلی بن بست بوده و داره بیشتر میشه تو جامعه و کاریم نمیشه کرد .. نه کمپینی ، نه آموزش صحیحی نه غیره وغیره . 
> و بحث کردن هیچ چیزیو عوض نمیکنه 
> و بقول آقا محمد بزنیم فاز جمع بندی و بستن  
> *


این مرکزه نزدیکی به خدا چن روز میتونه سرکوب کنه؟؟؟؟
قوی ترین راه سرکوب استفاده از دارو هایی هست که *عوارض جانبیش* کاهش میل جنسیه
مثه دارو های ضد افسردگی
که استفاده نکردن ازش خیلی بهتر از استفاده کردن ازشه چون کل سیستم بدنو به هم میریزه...

----------


## Aries

> *
> جدی ولی موافقم . تو برو ازدواج موقت کن ثبتشم نکن تو شناسنامه غیر قانونی .
> خدایی بهتر از وضعیت الانه خدام مشکلی نداره خودتم راحتی*


اخه کدوم دختری حاضر میشه این کارو بکنه
بعد این کار چه فرقی با خود فروشی داره؟؟؟؟
فرقش اینه اون نا مشروعه و پول میگیره و این مثلا مشروعه...
ولی جفتش یکیه و غیر اخلاقی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> این مرکزه نزدیکی به خدا چن روز میتونه سرکوب کنه؟؟؟؟
> قوی ترین راه سرکوب استفاده از دارو هایی هست که *عوارض جانبیش* کاهش میل جنسیه
> مثه دارو های ضد افسردگی
> که استفاده نکردن ازش خیلی بهتر از استفاده کردن ازشه چون کل سیستم بدنو به هم میریزه...


خدایا ملت ما چشون میشه .... ؟ داداش مگه الکی میشه SSRI خورد ؟؟؟ من به خاطر OCD سه چار روز خوردم سر درد و بی حوصلگی فاجعه ای داره . بعدشم کلا روحات رو میریزه به هم . آخه چرا الکی دارو به بچه مردم پیشنهاد میدید ؟؟؟

میل جنسی

----------


## Aries

> خدایا ملت ما چشون میشه .... ؟ داداش مگه الکی میشه SSRI خورد ؟؟؟ من به خاطر OCD سه چار روز خوردم سر درد و بی حوصلگی فاجعه ای داره . بعدشم کلا روحات رو میریزه به هم . آخه چرا الکی دارو به بچه مردم پیشنهاد میدید ؟؟؟
> 
> میل جنسی


جمله ی اخرمو دوباره بخون لطفا....
مرسی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اخه کدوم دختری حاضر میشه این کارو بکنه
> بعد این کار چه فرقی با خود فروشی داره؟؟؟؟
> فرقش اینه اون نا مشروعه و پول میگیره و این مثلا مشروعه...
> ولی جفتش یکیه و غیر اخلاقی


هیچ دختری حق ازدواج موقت نداره ! ازدواج موقت رو خانمهایی که طلاق گرفتن فقط میتونن انجام بدن که اختیارشون دست خودشونه و نیاز به اجازه پدر ندارن . فرقی هم با ازدواج دائم نداره ، فقط شاهد نمیخواد ، همین .

----------


## Aries

> هیچ دختری حق ازدواج موقت نداره ! ازدواج موقت رو خانمهایی که طلاق گرفتن فقط میتونن انجام بدن که اختیارشون دست خودشونه و نیاز به اجازه پدر ندارن . فرقی هم با ازدواج دائم نداره ، فقط شاهد نمیخواد ، همین .


موضوعه اصلی استارتر سره کسیه که به خاطره خود ارضایی از درس عقب میوفته....
بعد پیشنهاد معقولانش اینه که تو سن 17 - 18 بره با یه خانوم مطلقه که n سال میتونه بزرگتر باشه ازدواج موقت کنه؟!

----------


## tabrizcity

*خب بروبچ آقایون داداشا همه از مضراتش آگاهیم پس لازم نیست کسی از مضراتش حرف بزنه پس من هم نمیگم دیگه
ولی در مورد ترکش هم چند تا کار میتونید کنید
با اراده ها:
1) هر روز تحت هر شرایطی نمازتون رو میخونید
2) هر روز یه قرص ( همون شیرینی ) نعنایی میخورین
3) هر وقت این احساس بهتون دست داد میرین دست و صورتتون رو میشورین و یکم طناب میزنین و شربت آبلیمو میخورین
4) ورزش به هیچ عنوان یادتون نره
کسایی که اراده ندارن :
1) میرن پیش یه روانپزشک یا متخصص ارولوژی و شرایطشون رو بهشون میگن و در عرض یکی دو ماه حل میشه به همین راحتی
ولی خداییش به خود شخص بستگی داره شما بخوای میتونی اصلا انجامش ندی خدا شاهده من یه دوستی داشتم روزانه فک کنم یه 6-7 باری از این کارا میکرد آقا الان یه مومنی شده نگو و نبین فقط هم میگفت بیشتر نمازم رو سعی می کردم جدی بگیرم و ورزش یادم نره
و در آخر اینو بهتون بگم درسته سطح انرژی بدنتون رو این کر بیش از حد میاره پایین و اگه در توانتون هست حتما حتما ترکش کنید ولی اینو هم بهتون بگم اگه نمی تونید ترک هم کنید یه روزی رو در هفته در نظر بگیرید شبش این کارتون رو بکنید بعدا بخوابید که صبح سرحال باشین و به کارتون ادامه بدین
و در مورد قرص و این چیزا به هیچ عنوان به هیچ عنوان و تحث هیچ شرایطی به غیر از توصیه پزشک از دارو استفاده نکنین مخصوصا داروهای ضد افسردگی که یکی از خاصیتش کاهش میل جنسیه ولی در عوض عوارض وسواس چاقی استرس و هزار تا کوفت دیگه هست
آقا در کل و در یک کلم اگه میتونید ترک بفرمایید با روش هایی که گفتم اگه هم نمیتونید هفته ای یک روز رو در نظر بگیرین و کارتون رو بکنین همین
و در آخر از دوستان خواهشمندم به من هجوم نیارن واقعا این مشکل اساسی هستش و کسی که بتونه ترک کنه خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی وضعیت روحیش و جسمیش فرق می کنه و حتی تو نحوه درس خوندنش و به یادآوری مطالب هم تاثیر فوق العاده چشم گیری داره ولی کسی هم که نمیتونه ترک بکنه بهتره به حداقل برسونتش و یواش یواش حذفش بکنه چون به هر حال بدن طرف بهش نیاز داره
*

----------


## DR.MAM

*خداوکیلی یکم عزت نفس داشته باشین و دیگه این کار رو انجام ندین...بخدا گناهش خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی بزرگه که میزنه زندگیتونو نابود میکنه...*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> موضوعه اصلی استارتر سره کسیه که به خاطره خود ارضایی از درس عقب میوفته....
> بعد پیشنهاد معقولانش اینه که تو سن 17 - 18 بره با یه خانوم مطلقه که n سال میتونه بزرگتر باشه ازدواج موقت کنه؟!


بلی!

----------


## magicboy

ولی خدایی اگه اوضاعتون خیلی خرابه حاضرم در قالب صیغه کمکتون کنم
خداشاهده بخاطر ثوابشه

----------


## _fatemeh_

این دنیا و همه‌ی چیزایی که خدا بهمون داده واسه امتحان کردن ماست وقتی به خدا ایمان داشته باشی و حرفشو قبول داشته باشی میتونی صبر کنی تا وقت ازدواج.. ولی درسته فکر کردن به ناموس مردم، زنا و...گناهه اما انجام این عمل هم گناه کبیره هست پس هر وقت این فکر اومد تو ذهنتون که "من نمیرم زنا کنم پس خیلی خوبم و باید به این کارم ادامه بدم" مطمئن باشید اون صدای نفس اماره هست و گول نخورید  :Yahoo (1): 
و اینکه نماز + قرآن خوندن یا گوش دادن + ورزش روزانه علاوه بر اینکه مشکل رو حل میکنه توی انجام کارهای روزمره مثل درس خوندن هم تاثیر خوبی داره  :Yahoo (1): 
و در آخر خداوند همه‌ی جوانان را به راه راست هدایت کناد یا حداقل راه راست را به سمت جوانان کج کند انشاءالله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

> تنها کمکی که تو این تاپیک ازم بر میاد اینه که :تحریم شکن پرسرعت خواستین پ.ب پلیزضمنا ! مریض با کی بودی؟!ضمنا ! پ و ر ن صنعتی آمریکا و اسرائیلو ول کنید این کیوت آماتور ها رو در یابید


بابا پرفشنال !!!!!!!!!!! 

ولی جدای از شوخی عقیده ی بنده اینه که کاملا به جامعه بستگی داره ... همونطور که این چیزا توی جامعه ما حرام و عملی زشت تلقی میشه به قول دوستمون همون فنری میشیم که فشرده شده و پرت میشیم
 اون دوستمون هم که گفتن ازدواج راه حله دوست من شما الان میتونی ازدواج کنی؟ کمتر از 50 میلیون خرج ازدواج نیست و مخارج زندگی هم خیلی سنگینه ... 
بنظر من یه دوستی ساده میتونه ادم رو از این مشکل نجات بده (خواهشن فاز دینی نگیرید با تشکر)

----------


## Parsa3515217320

يه اصلي هست كه ميگه : 
بزنين ولي ريز بزنين !!😂😂😂

----------


## amir_12345

حالا اینجادجای بحث نیست ولی ازدواج موقت هیچ فرقی با رابطه معمولی نداره که چی مثلا چند تا کلمه عربی میخونیدبعد درست میشه؟!  فقط شیره مالیدن دور سر خودته خوب برو عین ادم کارتو بکن چرا گناهتو توجیه میکنی

----------


## mobin7

از دید کاملا علمی بخوایم به این قضیه نگاه کنیم ضرر جسمانی آنچنانی نداره و  بیشتر روحی و ذهنی ادم اسیب میبینه خودتون هم میدونید چرا...
ترکش هم یکم اراده میخواد. کسی که کنکوری واقعی هست و جدی داره درس میخونه ارادش قویه
اگه سرکوبش سخته دوستی بهترین راهه ...
فایل های صوتی افشار رو هم گوش کنین

یه  برگه پر کنین از دلایلی که باید ترکش کنین و هر وقت خواستین برین تو کار    :Yahoo (1):  به برگه مراجعه کنین و پشیمونی و ضررهای بعدش رو یادآوری کنین به خودتون
اخر شب ها وقتی گزارش وضعیت مطالعه و... رو مینویسید وضعیت پاکی و اراده برای اینکار رو هم یادداشت کنید.
واقعا ضرر ذهنی بدی میزنه شاید خوتون خبر دار نباشین...

تصمیم جدی بگیرید و برای خودتون هدف مشخص کنین مثل همین کنکور...

موفق باشید

----------


## mobin7

> حالا اینجادجای بحث نیست ولی ازدواج موقت هیچ فرقی با رابطه معمولی نداره که چی مثلا چند تا کلمه عربی میخونیدبعد درست میشه؟!  فقط شیره مالیدن دور سر خودته خوب برو عین ادم کارتو بکن چرا گناهتو توجیه میکنی


خودشون هم میدونن فرقی نداره....
جدیدا مد شده صیغه ساعتی
ج.دگی از نوع اسلامی و حلال

----------


## sadman

به قول شاعر :دارم به اخر میرسم ازون ور شهر اومدم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

همه داداچیا اهل دلن ماشاالله [emoji23] [emoji2] [emoji102]

----------


## m a h s a

توبه کن مومن
باشد که همه رستگار شوند

----------


## sadman

ولی جدا از شوخی این فن فقط ار سر بیکاری و ناامیدی سر ادم میوفته اگه رو اون هدفی که دارید متمرکز بشین کمکم ار سرتون میپره

----------


## Navid70

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
مریضی روحی روانی :Yahoo (23): 
داداش تستسترونت میزنه بالا ربطش به روح و روان چیه
همش تلقین میکنید تمام افسردگیش به خاطر احساس گناهه فرده
شما 1 پزشک بیار این موضوع رو تایید کنه،مشاور کیه؟عزیز اینا انسانی خوندن یعنی ادبیات و شعر و لغت با تاریخ حفظ کردن چه درکی از بدن انسان دارن که بخوان راجبش نظر بدن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی..

دوستان دررابطه باتولیدفیلم درغرب گفتن فردی حرف قشنگی زدن گفتن این فیلماازجاهای مختلف گرفته میشه انواع مختلف داره که جوون میره تویه مکانی اون تفکرتومغزش باشه حتی درکلاس درس!خودخداخلق کرده انسانومیدونه چی بده چی خوب البته فقط این موردنیست مواردمختلف دیگرهم هست که بدبودنشودرک نکردیم،فقط این گناه نیست گناه های دیگه هم انجام داده میشه دلیلشم اینه که درک نکردم بدبودنشومامیدونیم آب فاضلاب لجنه یقیناسمتش نمیریم بااین حال چون درک به *** بودن بعضی گناهان نکردیم انجامش میدیم جالبه دلیل هم براش میاریم!مثل غیبت دروغ شراب خوردن و......ان شاءالله درک کنیم بدی گناه رو

----------


## - Amir -

> این مرکزه نزدیکی به خدا چن روز میتونه سرکوب کنه؟؟؟؟
> قوی ترین راه سرکوب استفاده از دارو هایی هست که *عوارض جانبیش* کاهش میل جنسیه
> مثه دارو های ضد افسردگی
> که استفاده نکردن ازش خیلی بهتر از استفاده کردن ازشه چون کل سیستم بدنو به هم میریزه...


برای اینکه بت اثبات شه برو به بخش "اعلام پاکی" همین وبسایت و ببین چه تعداد چقدر خوب از پس این معضل عبور کردن 
حتی بیش از یکسال هم بودن ..می تونی ببینی یا حتی از مدیران اونجا سوال بپرسی اونا بهتر راهنمایی ت میکنند 
من اطلاعاتم کمه

----------


## tabrizcity

تاپیک شبیه پیج مشکلات جنسی فیسبوک شده: دختری هستم 5 ساله در آمد روزانه ام 500 تومن هست از بابت X  به نظرتون کم نیست؟
و ملت همیشه در صحنه...! :Yahoo (23):

----------

